

Short instructional videos from Instagram - jarquesp
http://jarqu.es/Instructionals/

======
jarquesp
At the moment is kind of a "chicken and the egg" thing. I need to have people
know about the hashtag and use it. There are a few "instructions" and "diy"
tags out there but neither are used what I was looking at.

Any suggested tags, or better yet how to get people to use this tag would be
appreciated.

